# Sediment Rate test



## Guest (Jul 8, 1999)

I'm new to all this- Does fibro cause sed rate test to go up? Anyone had any experience with this?


----------



## Guest (Jul 8, 1999)

I have wondered about that myself. When I had blood taken before I was diagnosed, my sed rate was okay, it was my ANA that was borderline. I didn't really understand what the sed rate told us. Then when my daughter was very ill in January, they took blood and sure enough, her sed rate was a little high because she had an infection. That is what was explained to me. Then, when I had blood taken again in May, my sed rate was still down, but my ANA was questionable to me, but my doctor said it was okay. So, if I am understanding correctly, the sed rate tells us if there is an infection in our body? Moldie, can you help us out?


----------



## moldie (Sep 25, 1999)

As far as I knew, there were no lab tests for fibro. However I did take something off the web about some new ones recently. Perhaps it was at Med-help.com on their fibro page. I gave this to our fibro leader, however, to get copies. I'll probably get it back the next time I go. I believe it had to do with enzymes levels as in cardiac perhaps. Someone that I had talked to recently said she thought there were Sed-rate differences in Chronic Fatigue Sydrome. I also read they have either an over-activitation, or an under-activitation of certain components of the immune system, such as the T cells and B cells. They also said the standard tests might not be able to detect this easily. This was taken from the Minirth-Meier Byrd Clinic, P.A.-### 1-800-899-1994. in collaboration with the National Center for Chronic Fatigue, One Colonial Place, 2111 Wilson Blvd. Suite 1120, Arlington, Virginia 22201- Ph. 1-800-989-2066. I don't think this is a very recent flyer that I found in my fibro folder, however. ------------------


----------



## Rose (Mar 25, 1999)

Hi all, The way I understand it is: sed rate measures inflamation in the body. When my son had an arthritus flare his sed rate was elevated and at the crisis point of his flare the sed rate was sky high.Our doc had told us that even inflamation from a boken bone would elevate the sed rate.Ana is anti-nuclear antibody test and is used for a diagnostic tool for some types of arthritus and lupus. However, just like fibro there is no defining tests for these illnesses.


----------

